# can I take...



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi bingbong,

I'm assuming that your clinic are aware of the current meds that you are on? If not you should inform them what you are taking. The meds you are taking won't interfere with the drugs you will be using for your IUI but you would need to discuss their use during the 2ww and any possible pregnancy with your GP/prescriber as there will be potential issues with these and you need to work out what the best treatments for your conditions would be.

All the best for IUI    
Maz x


----------

